# metamorphosized axolotl for Sale



## samjones (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi i brought a metamorphosized axolotl at my work the other day ive now decided
i want a marbled salamander but im not alowed both because i already
have two tiger salamanders so i need to sell him fast he is 4 and a half
inches long and is eating small worms and small locusts, i havent tried him
on any other food yet.I would like around £20 for him or nearest
offer as soon as possible thank you.:grin1:sam


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

That's amazing.


----------



## samjones (Mar 31, 2010)

i know he is so cool but id rather have a marbled do u know how long marbled salamanders live by any chance


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Not a clue. I'm a frog man haha.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

samjones said:


> i know he is so cool but id rather have a marbled do u know how long marbled salamanders live by any chance


The record so far is 11 years and 4 months, but this was a wild collected adult so it was invariably a fair few years older than that, at least 14 years old i would say. I would expect that kept in ideal conditions they could exceed 20 years, many caudates, and amphians in general, are an extremely long lived group of animals. Unfortunately terrestrial mexicanum are not so fortunate and generally do not live for long in captivity so probably best to keep it for the sake of £20 - it's interesting in it's own right! Cheers, Al


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

i want it but your to far


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Pm sent : victory:


----------



## samjones (Mar 31, 2010)

he is 2 years old he was an axolotl i looked after at work because we thought he was ill but then he lost his gills the breeder had him since he was born so he is now 3 years old


----------



## LauDub (May 27, 2009)

is there a possibility of selling him with equipment?


----------



## samjones (Mar 31, 2010)

*Some more pics*



















Here are some more pics of my matamorphosized axolotl


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

What's the situation with metatmorphing these is it hard? Is it a bad thing yo do never been a fan of axolotyls but I like this!


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

I read a very detailed book on ambystoma salamanders, whihc include axolotl, and the book claimed metamorphed axo's dont live very long. the auther claimed his longest living over the 3 years he metamorphed them was a mere 7 months and 9 days, despite being an adult, non metamorphed one for 4 years and having non metamorphed brothers and sisters live for many years after the metamorphed axolotl died


----------



## samjones (Mar 31, 2010)

i have had one before it was an axolotl for 2 years and was metamorphosized for 7 years so it changes from each one my friend had one that only lived for 3 years


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> What's the situation with metatmorphing these is it hard? Is it a bad thing yo do never been a fan of axolotyls but I like this!


 ou shouldn't do it on purpose it is very stresfull for the animal


----------



## Melfly (May 12, 2009)

tomwilson said:


> ou shouldn't do it on purpose it is very stresfull for the animal


And will probably die during the process

Mel


----------

